# Simple Nutrition Calculator Spreadsheet



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey everyone 

I was just working on a spreadsheet that would allow me to count my calories, protein, fat, carbs, fibre and sat. fat content for my current diet, making it easy for me to formulate a plan and ensure I get the right ratio's/amounts of each. I know there is software to do this but and this is just simple which is all I need.

Basically, just thought I would share the spreadsheet and hopefully this will be useful for someone as a template to calculate their own diet.

Obviously you can change whatever you like, customize it to your own needs etc.

Sheet1 is the diet plan, add in whatever foods you eat (taken from the food list you compile, which is sheet2) and add them into the appropriate section (breakfast, lunch etc) and the values will be added up at the bottom.

As long as you are familiar with spreadsheets you shouldn't have any problems using and manipulating it to meet your own needs.

Anyway, enjoy and hopefully it is useful to someone :thumb:

http://www.openoffice.org/

Free Office package, like MS Office.

The spreadsheet is in two versions, ODS for OpenOffice and XLS for Microsoft Office.

Nutrition Calculator ODS and XLS.zip


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that I am sure we could all get some use out of this.

Would be a great idea if we could add as many foods as possible to the foods page and specify amounts like large chicken breast or 200 grams or whatever, even maybe cheat foods although these can vary quite a lot.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that I am sure we could all get some use out of this.

Would be a great idea if we could add as many foods as possible to the foods page and specify amounts like large chicken breast or 200 grams or whatever, even maybe cheat foods although these can vary quite a lot.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Thanks for that I am sure we could all get some use out of this.
> 
> Would be a great idea if we could add as many foods as possible to the foods page and specify amounts like large chicken breast or 200 grams or whatever, even maybe cheat foods although these can vary quite a lot.


Your welcome 

I use Tesco online store to find out most of the calorific content of foods and drink and failing that there is Asda and other online stores that you can check, some may require you register first.

Also a good reference is http://www.nutritiondata.com/

:beer:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry to say mate, but you could have just used Fitday www.fitday.com its free and works all of that out for you and more.

SD


----------

